# Emergency Toilet Repair



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

While attending the Southeastern Spring Rally this past weekend at Little Ocmulgee State Park, here in Georgia, we had a near emergency. It seems the flush valve on the back of our el cheapo Thetford toilet suddenly developed a hair-line crack in the valve body and began spewing out a thin stream of water. The only way to shut it off was to turn off the water at the water bib. Obviously, not a long-term solution if we wanted to continue to camp. My first thought was to remove the water line from the toilet, and simply plug it with something so the water could be turned back on. But I was fresh out of plugs. But Lester (quicksam), who was also attending the rally, came to the rescue, and pointed out I was using one of these at my city water connection....








and we should remove the gray spigot part and attach it to the water line that we had previously disconnected from the toilet valve. He was certain they were the same thread, or at least close enough. I was not...and I was wrong. With the help of a little plumber's grease it went right on and sealed the water line. We then added a 4 ft section of hose, and Voila! We now had a manual flusher for the toilet. Smart guy, that Lester!







Camping trip saved!








I am posting this for the benefit of anyone else who might have this same problem. Those water spigot adaptor thingies can come in handy!
More pictures...


----------



## skylane (Oct 28, 2007)

good thinking and good save....
necessity is the mother of all inventions


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

An Outback Bidet. What a time saver and you don't need to worry about the toilet paper pluging the toilet.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

skylane said:


> good thinking and good save....
> necessity is the mother of all inventions


Great temp. fix























Thor


----------



## JimBo99 (Apr 25, 2006)

Upscale! One of those French toilets for the Outback. Now everybody will want one.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

CamperAndy said:


> An Outback Bidet. What a time saver and you don't need to worry about the toilet paper pluging the toilet.


LOL....I can see the mods coming aready.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Your better then me, I probally would have thrown the whole thing out the window. Good job though, hopefully I wont have to find out first hand.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Very clever. Good one


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> An Outback Bidet. What a time saver and you don't need to worry about the toilet paper pluging the toilet.


Yeah, all you need is a nice, colorful thong and you won't even need a towel to dry off with!









Mark


----------



## skylane (Oct 28, 2007)

ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!!!!!


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

mswalt said:


> Yeah, all you need is a nice, colorful thong and you won't even need a towel to dry off with!
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Please stand by whilst I poke out my minds eye....


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

CamperAndy said:


> An Outback Bidet. What a time saver and you don't need to worry about the toilet paper plugging the toilet.





> *JimBo99*Posted Yesterday, 11:07 PM  ...Upscale! One of those French toilets for the Outback. Now everybody will want one.


Hey... don't knock-it till you try-it!









MaeJae









p.s. GREAT save on the toilet! good thinking!


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

Just an FYI for everybody....
I replaced the miscreant cracked valve this weekend and all is fine. The new valve was very easy to install, with the hardest part removing the toilet from the floor, and that wasn't hard. While I was at it, since I had the toilet removed from the floor, I replaced the blade seal (holds the water in the bowl), and closet flange seal (seals the toilet to the drain pipe) also. 
It was only a 2-beer repair job.

A word of advice for anyone attempting any toilet maintenance that requires removing it from the floor. Make sure YOUR BLACK TANK IS BOTH EMPTY AND CLEAN. When you remove the toilet, you have a nice big opening right into the black tank. Mine had just come off of a week-long chemical soak with spray-down afterward, so there were no odors.

Bob


----------

